# Bunny Behaviour



## kcmd02 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi. My bunny Lola is about a year and a half old. Not sure if this would still be considered a "baby bunny" or not. She has a great personality and isn't saucy at all.. Never bites or even grunts. 

However, she's quite the chewer! She chews on literally everything... Even my hair. I thought she might grow out of it once she got a bit older, but she hasn't. Is this something that normally lessens with age? 

Also, she's been really hyper during the nights lately. Every night she gets out of her cage for at least 2 hours until I'm ready to go to bed.. I do this so she won't keep me up at night biting on her cage to get out. But the past week she's been up all night rooting around her cage trying to get out.

She's out of her cage enough during the day, so she shouldn't be like this. Don`t know how to get her to stop except by giving her treats which just reinforces her behaviour. I put a blanket over her cage last night overnight and that seemed to help a little, but not that much. 

Any insight and advice would be great!


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

Has the little bin got lots of nice toys to play with ? I'm not 100% but bunnies are very sociable animal and really do need contact with other buns, does ur bun have a friend to play with. Ur bun may just be bored


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

2 hours out of a cage is not enough im afraid, a rabbit need a cage of atleast 6ft x2ft WITH an attached 6ft x 4ft run

as for her chewing behaviour, is she spayed? if not spaying should help, she should also be spayed for health reasons as 85% of all intact does will develop uterine cancer by the age of just 4 - 5 years old

she will also be very lonely and bored shut away in a cage, rabbits are most active a=early dusk and dawn, when we are asleep, she really needs a bunny friend to keep her company during this time


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

She sounds lonely and bored to me I'm afraid. How big is her cage?

Rabbits are Crepuscular so she is most active when she is shut in her cage.


----------



## kcmd02 (Feb 3, 2012)

I guess I should have been more specific. She's out more then 2 hours a day. What I meant was that she's out at 2 hours right before bedtime specifically so she doesn't want to get out overnight. Sorry for the confusion . 

She does have toys, but doesn't may much mind to them. She also has a chewing block that she sometimes uses, but not all that much. 

As for another bunny, my sister has a rabbit but they don't get along at all. Now I feel bad that she may be lonely 

Not sure on the exact measurements of her cage, but it was the biggest they had at my pet store. As I'm looking at it now, it's just a little bit shorter than my bed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

Is she spayed?


----------



## kcmd02 (Feb 3, 2012)

No she isn't spayed. It's something I've been meaning to get done, just haven't had the extra money to do so as I'm a university student. 

To be honest, I'm not sure she's even a girl or not, haha. I was told by the pet store that she is a girl, but a few things have made me wonder. 

I notice when she gets excited it seems she "sprays"? She also circles my legs and makes a humming noise.. Not sure if that's related to gender or not. 

Also, do all female rabbits get dewlaps? I think that's the proper name for it.. The beard type thing under their neck that looks like a double chin, haha.

I know you can check for gender but Lola hates being held and squirms quite visciously so I've never really looked extensively to try and tell for myself.. However I've had glimpses and nothing has stuck out to me lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

That will be why they didn't bond then 
All the behaviour you describe isn't really gender specific, at a year and a half old she would have definite furry teabags if she was a boy lol.

I would definitely advise getting her spayed as 85% of does get uterine cancer by the age of 5, and when she is neutered you can bond her with a friend


----------



## kcmd02 (Feb 3, 2012)

My sisters rabbit isn't spayed.. So I guess she won't bond with her regardless? We took her to visit a friends rabbit last year and they seemed to get along, but took lunges at each other once. 

The friend's rabbit was neutered and male so perhaps that's why they got along somewhat better. Definitely need to get her spayed when I can get the extra money. I priced it last year and it looked like it would be $300 if not more. 

I'm feeling bad that she may be lonely. I remember reading before that if they don't have a friend it is good to get them a rabbit teddy bear as a sort of companion.. Has anyone else heard this before?


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

kcmd02 said:


> Hi. My bunny Lola is about a year and a half old. Not sure if this would still be considered a "baby bunny" or not. She has a great personality and isn't saucy at all.. Never bites or even grunts.
> 
> However, she's quite the chewer! She chews on literally everything... Even my hair. I thought she might grow out of it once she got a bit older, but she hasn't. Is this something that normally lessens with age?
> 
> ...


My rabbit chews my hair. Rabbits do it to each other when they are cleaning each other.

Our rabbit is the same, with regards to being out all day up until we go to bed and then still not wanting to go in his cage. I found that he tends to power nap a lot in the day and is most active in the evenings. Just because it is your bedtime doesn't mean that it is his/ hers. If you give her a bit of a run around before bed it may wear her out a bit.

Does your rabbit sleep in the same room as you? We found that when our rabbit was in the same room he could still hear us and it made him do the same. Now his cage is in the Kitchen and we always put a blanket over 3 sides of the cage, to allow fresh air to get in still. He's calmed down a lot.


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

kcmd02 said:


> My sisters rabbit isn't spayed.. So I guess she won't bond with her regardless? We took her to visit a friends rabbit last year and they seemed to get along, but took lunges at each other once.
> 
> The friend's rabbit was neutered and male so perhaps that's why they got along somewhat better. Definitely need to get her spayed when I can get the extra money. I priced it last year and it looked like it would be $300 if not more.
> 
> I'm feeling bad that she may be lonely. I remember reading before that if they don't have a friend it is good to get them a rabbit teddy bear as a sort of companion.. Has anyone else heard this before?


My dads rabbits are both unspayed and they are bonded but they are mother and daughter. That shouldn't make a difference though (Biscuit was an awful mother).

Minion does like to clean my teddies and is particularly fond of a killer whale teddy I got from Sea World. It's not a good substitute though. It actually made me feel sad so I got him neutered and he's getting a friend. It is the interaction they need.


----------



## kcmd02 (Feb 3, 2012)

Lola is the same with regards to sleeping a lot in the day. Sometimes when I open her cage door in the day she won't even come out for a while because she's sleeping haha. 

Yes we sleep in the same room. I think I wouldn't feel comfortable having her anywhere else just because that's what I'm used to.. That makes me sound like such a sook  Could try putting her somewhere else if she keeps acting up during the nights though. I think I'll start playing tag with her right before bedtime to see if it will tire her out, lol. 

I would love to get her a friend.. I've been having the urge to get her one since I found a small animal rescue close to my home.. They have a very large number of rabbits. I don't think I'd get her one until she is spayed, though. As every rabbit she's come across so far she hasn't gotten along with.. I don't want to get another without them both being "done".


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

kcmd02 said:


> Lola is the same with regards to sleeping a lot in the day. Sometimes when I open her cage door in the day she won't even come out for a while because she's sleeping haha.
> 
> Yes we sleep in the same room. I think I wouldn't feel comfortable having her anywhere else just because that's what I'm used to.. That makes me sound like such a sook  Could try putting her somewhere else if she keeps acting up during the nights though. I think I'll start playing tag with her right before bedtime to see if it will tire her out, lol.
> 
> I would love to get her a friend.. I've been having the urge to get her one since I found a small animal rescue close to my home.. They have a very large number of rabbits. I don't think I'd get her one until she is spayed, though. As every rabbit she's come across so far she hasn't gotten along with.. I don't want to get another without them both being "done".


The first night I moved him out my bedroom I felt awful but he seemed fine the next morning. He was there throwing his toy against his cage at 6am, as usual, like the world's worst alarm clock.


----------

